# Erfahrungen mit Radon Schraubgriffe



## daniel_n100 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Bei meinem Radon Team 7.0 XT lösen sich nach rund 2 Monaten und ca. 300km bereits die Griffe auf. Die Grifffläche nutzt sich sehr stark ab. 

Mich würde interessieren ob das "Normal" und bei euch auch der Fall ist?
Was meint Ihr, ist das ein Garantiefall oder ein Verschleißteil?

schöne Grüße aus Graz
Daniel


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Mai 2011)

Ist das wirklich dein Ernst???

Das sind nur Griffe und sicherlich je nach Pranke mehr oder weniger Verschleiß unterlegen! Wenn es ein Garantiefall wäre, würdest du dann auch dein ganzes Fahrrad einschicken, damit die Griffe auch ja fachmännisch gewechselt werden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockCubeRider (12. Mai 2011)

^^ also ist bei mir auch so ...aber garantiefall nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Blanquish (13. Mai 2011)

Na ja, nur weil Griffe relativ preiswerter sind als viele andere Parts, heißt das ja nicht, dass sie nach 300 km zu Staub zerfallen sollten...

Frag doch einfach mal unverbindlich und nett bei Radon nach, warum denn die Griffe nach gerade 300 km unbrauchbar sind...

Und mal ehrlich... Ich hatte schon viele Griffe und teils auch sehr preiswerte... Nach zwei Monaten und besagter Laufleistung hat mich noch kein Griffpaar verlassen...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

Und dann frag am besten gleich nochmal nach, wie Radon es macht derart günstige Bikes mit der Ausstattung an zu bieten! Und dann frage dich selber nochmal, wieviel du im Vergleich zu einem Händler gespart hast! Und wenn du die Antworten hast, dann frage dich selber ob du wirklich wegen ein paar Griffen solch einen Aufriss machen willst.

Sollte sich H&S doch dazu bequatschen lassen dir neue Griffe zu geben, dann frag einfach mal wie es mit neuen Reifen aussieht, wenn deine runter sind...

[ironiemodus: off]


----------



## Blanquish (13. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und dann frag am besten gleich nochmal nach, wie Radon es macht derart günstige Bikes mit der Ausstattung an zu bieten!




Das wird mit Sicherheit ausschließlich an den Griffen liegen!


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

Blanquish schrieb:


> Das wird mit Sicherheit ausschließlich an den Griffen liegen!



So war es nun auch nicht gemeint, aber ein paar Abstriche muss man sicherlich schon irgendwo machen.


----------



## Tigermoeter (14. Mai 2011)

An meinem 7.0er Team sind die Griffe nach ca. 350Km wie neu. Ich habe aber auch Handschuhe an


----------



## bollo99 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen. Trotz Handschuhen zeigten die Griffe nach kürzester Zeit bereits deutliche Abnutzungsspuren. Da die Griffe eh auf der Änderungsliste (direkt nach dem Sattel) ganz oben standen, habe ich mir dann Neue zugelegt. Diese habe ich direkt bei Radon in Bonn gekauft, und dabei einen fairen Nachlass erhalten. Aber auf die Idee daraus einen Garantieanspruch zu machen bin ich nicht gekommen. 

LG


----------



## Nasenbremser (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt ca. 150 bis 200 km auf meinem Hobel.
Auch bei mir fangen die Griffe an sich aufzulösen. 
Ich habe ebenfalls Handschuhe an.
Denke nicht das es an mit/ohne Handschuhe liegt.
Um wenigstens noch ein bisschen den Anschein von Griffkomfort zu wahren ist das Material anscheinend recht weich gewählt worden.
Vielleicht zu weich da es sich so schnell schon auflöst?
Meine Griffe sind zumindest nicht gequält oder geknechtet worden.

Und ich bin auch so jemand von der Fraktion die sagen das die Griffe deutlich länger wie 200 km halten müssen.
Auch wenn sie nicht viel kosten ..... So etwas sollte nicht passieren.

Hallo Radon!
Meint ihr nicht das ich für bessere Griffe und einen besseren Sattel gerne ein paar Euro mehr gezahlt hätte?
Ihr habt vielleicht 10 Euro gespart aber der Kunde ärgert sich später.
In diesem Fall eher früher wie später.
Oder geht ihr davon aus das 90% der verkauften Räder sowieso nur im Keller rumstehen?


----------



## Blanquish (23. Mai 2011)

Wir reden doch von den Syntace Moto, oder..?

Also bei mir sind sie jetzt nach so ziemlich genau 150 km sehr unauffällig... Nur Staub klebt gut dran, weil so schön weich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasenbremser (23. Mai 2011)

Hmm, denke Du hast andere Griffe an Deinem Bike.
Bei meinen steht Radon auf den Griffen.
Irgendein OEM gelabelter Mist.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt aber mal ehrlich... bei Sattel und Griffe hat doch jeder seine Präferenzen bzw. muss doch v.a. der Sattel der individuellen Anatomie des Fahrers angepasst werden. Da ist es doch absolut nachvollziehbar, dass H&S einen billigen Sattel bzw. billige Griffe verbaut. Andersrum wäre es doch totaler Quatsch!!!


----------



## Deleted 207790 (23. Mai 2011)

Habe an meinen Griffen gestern morgen auch festgestellt das die sich langsam auflösen. Wenn ich ohne Handschuhe fahre habe ich auch immer die Handfläche voll schwarzer Krümel aber jetzt kann ich schon die Schicht der Griffe abziehen wenn ich es wollte. Bin vllt. auch erst 200-250km damit gefahren.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2011)

Es sind doch nur Griffe!!!

Oh man... eure Sorgen möchte ich haben.


----------



## Nasenbremser (24. Mai 2011)

He Trialer ......
sei mir nicht böse aber Dein Gelaber kann man sich nicht anhören.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Du von Radon gesponsert wirst oder einfach sonst nichts erfüllendes zu tun hast.........
Vielleicht mal gepflegt den Hals halten wenn man nichts sinnvolles zum Ausdruck bringen kann.

Wie oben schon geschrieben geht es darum das auch ein paar olle Griffe nicht nach 300 km den Geist aufgeben sollten.
Und wenn Du mit "Ey man, das sind doch nur ein paar Griffe" freudig alle 300 km die Dinger am Bike tauschst ist das Dein Problem.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Mai 2011)

Nein, auch ich tausche nicht alle 300km die Griffe.

Es geht vielmehr darum, dass ihr nicht erwarten könnt "für'n Appel und'n Ei" auch noch bis ins letzte Top Material zu bekommen. Die Räder sind nunmal Versenderbikes zu einem extrem guten Preis. Da laufen zu jedem Teil genügend Kaufanfragen an die verschiedensten Hersteller die dann eben die Preise vorgeben. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass diese Hersteller dann auch aus Gründen des Verdienstes schnell mal ne Charge mit schlechterem Material herstellen können. So ist das nunmal in dieser ach so fairen Welt! Man bekommt für sein Geld eben genau das was es Wert ist.

Ich hatte bisher eigentlich nie ein Neurad, bei dem entweder Griffe oder Pneus lange hielten. Aber das sind eben Sachen die sowieso eher schnell verschleißen! 
Mittlerweile kaufe ich auch gar keine Komplettbikes mehr, um genau solchen Sachen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich baue gute Parts an für die ich dementsprechend bezahle. Gespart wird dann an anderen Stellen, die aber keineswegs die Qualität beeinflussen.

Kurz gesagt: Ich habe mir aus UK ein paar Griffe für 8 GBP + 2GBP Versand schicken lassen...nagelneu, Lockon und super geschmeidig! Die halten jetzt auch schon ihre 250km ohne eine wirkliche Macke.

Ich fahre übrigens mit Handschuhen und als Trialfahrer packt man auch gerne mal kräftiger zu als andere!!!

Seid doch lieber froh, dass ihr so super Schnäppchen machen könnt und investiert im Zweifelsfall noch mal ein paar Euros (denn viel kosten ein paar Griffe nicht) und macht euer Rad individuell. Der ein oder andere hat bestimmt eh eine Lieblingssorte Griffe mit denen er schon länger zufireden ist.

Als wenn die Frage nach einem Garantiefall nicht schon schlimm genug wäre. Der Thread lebt eigentlich schon viel zu lange. Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt mein letzter Kommentar dazu war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. Mai 2011)

An meinem Slide waren/sind Syntace Moto. Keine besonderen Abnutzungserscheinungen nach knapp 1200 km. Und natürlich ist es Quatsch, dass preiswerte Griffe nach 300 km sich auflösen dürfen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (7. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem Team 5.0 haben die Griffe nach 5km und 20km angefangen sich aufzulÃ¶sen, trotz Handschuhen. Naja, muss ich halt neue kaufen, mein Gott. Meine Vorderradbremse hat auch von anfang an glasige BelÃ¤ge drauf gehabt, musste ich erstmal abschleifen... Der Start hÃ¤tte zwar besser sein kÃ¶nnen, aber umgebracht hats mich nicht, dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte n Cube mit genau der selben Ausstattung 200â¬ mehr gekostet. Insofern reg ich mich groÃ drÃ¼ber auf.

Das einzige was ich damit sagen will: Ja is normal, dass die Griffe sich auflÃ¶sen ^^


----------



## gibb3n (9. Juni 2011)

Also meine Griffe haben 1000km gehalten. Neue Lock-Ons gekauft fÃ¼r 18â¬ fÃ¼r DH Einsatz, lÃ¶sen sich nach einem tag intensivem Wheelietraining auÃen schon auf.


----------



## Stefan.B (11. Juni 2011)

Nach meiner Erfahrung,zeigt sich H&S Bikes recht kulant. Ich hab das Team 7 mit der Formula und eine Woche nach Kauf hab ich angerufen und bemängelt,dass mich das gequitsche der Vorderbremse extrem Nervt. 
Da haben sie mir kulanterweise ne XT Scheibe geschickt......Problem gelöst.
Und.........fragen kostet nix.


----------



## Superpauli (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mein Team 7.0 am Samstag erhalten, war Sonntag "kurz" auf einer 30 km Probefahrt (Straße und Feldwege) und hatte anschließend Falten und Risse in einem der Griffe. Ich werde H&S kontaktieren und mal Fragen, wie wir da die Kuh vom Eis bekommen. Nach 30 km und einer "Null-Beanspruchung" darf so etwas nicht sein, egal wie günstig die sind...


----------



## chrischamuc (30. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend,   hatte das gleiche Problem - Radon Schraubgriffe an meinen Team 7 waren nach 70Km aufgerieben. Eine Mail an die Reklamationsabteilung mit Schildergung des Problems hat ausgereicht - ich durfte Fotos der Griffe mailen und 1 Tag später wurden neue Syncros Lenkergriffe 4-Bolt zugestellt. Reklamationsabwicklung also sehr gut - auch wenn es Schade ist, dass die verbauten Griffe scheinbar nicht so hochwertig sind, da gleich andere geschickt wurden...  Schöne Grüße Chrischa


----------

